# A new moderator for English Only



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that JulianStuart has joined us as a moderator of the English Only forum.

I look forward to working with him to keep our forums the special place that it is.

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, JulianStuart!


----------



## Cagey

_I am *exceedingly pleased* that JulianStuart has agreed to join us.  _​ 
   
  ​


----------



## Sowka

That's great news! *Welcome to the team, JulianStuart!*


----------



## JulianStuart

Thanks for the welcome and vote of confidence 

I am now the Mod hatter (Thanks to Beryl for the suggestion in response to seeing my avatar!) after a brief spell as a country pumpkin


----------



## Sowka

Mod hatter is cool!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*¡Bienvenido, Julian!*


----------



## Loob

Great news! Congratulations, Julian!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard *


----------



## Gévy

Welcome to the crazy modo's team ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

